# Lip Balm Recipe



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Does anyone have a copy of Vicki's lip balm recipe? The one with stevia?


----------



## couto_123 (Jul 16, 2010)

*lip balm*

I would love a copy of the recipe if it is not to late.
Thanks
MJ


----------

